# EBA GTR WANTED



## shindy (Apr 27, 2010)

looking for low mileage ,low owner gtr in white or gunmetal ,ready to purchase ,no retail prices , pm please


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Best bet is to ring round the trade if it’s that sort of money your wanting to pay.


----------

